# Where to go? In Canberra.....



## gazzagahan (27/2/15)

hello brewers, any suggestions for a couple of nights of decent supping in Canberra? cheers, gaz.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (27/2/15)

Brewery wise, you've got Bentspoke in Braddon and Wig and Pen at ANU. Transit bar has a great rotating tap selection.

Decent food at bentspoke and transit, but if you want something a bit fancier try Temporada or 86 -
Good menus with decent beer selections.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (27/2/15)

Zierholz at Fyshwick and the Uni of Canberra as well.
Both a bit further out than Mr No-Tips suggestions though...still, you can kill two birds in Fyshwick and load up on pr0n as well (so I'm told).


----------



## Paulbroad (27/2/15)

Give Bent Spoke a nudge. Good setup, great beer. Took my brother-in-law from the UK there, and he was suitably impressed.


----------



## Eagleburger (27/2/15)

> Where to go? In Canberra..


North on the Federal, follow north onto Hume and dont stop for at least three hours.


----------



## takai (27/2/15)

Head to BentSpoke, they were excellent when we were there in December. But i think the Wig and Pen is currently closed  Was my haunt through uni, and where i learnt to brew.


----------



## Weezer (27/2/15)

The Wig and Pen has reopened at the ANU School of Music, but yeah my tip would be Bentspoke. For something different try The George Harcourt Inn, which is an old tudor style English pub on the way out of Canberra heading to Melbourne. Has a pretty decent range on tap these days (minus the mega swill) - http://www.georgeharcourt.com/content/beer-list


----------



## IsonAd (12/3/15)

The Durham in Kingston has a good rotation of craft beers too


----------



## TheWiggman (20/8/15)

Good feedback here, I'm heading to Canberra next week for birthday celebrations. Where's a good bottleshop with a selection of unique beers?


----------



## luggy (20/8/15)

Plonk in fyshwick, one of the best ive been to


----------



## donald_trub (20/8/15)

Wig and Pen, at least at the old venue, was pretty much my favourite pub in Australia. It's a great place and as I understand it they've tried to keep it much the same. It'd be #1 on my agenda.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/8/15)

+1 for Bentspoke


----------



## luggy (21/8/15)

Pretty sure he asked for a bottle shop


----------



## Kodos (21/8/15)

luggy said:


> Plonk in fyshwick, one of the best ive been to


This is the one - at the Fyshwick markets. They do free beer tastings on Saturdays from 1-4pm.

Excellent, constantly evolving range.

Bentspoke does growlers if you want to buy from the brewery.


----------



## TheWiggman (21/8/15)

Cheers all. Yes, bottle shop. I will have kids with me and not looking to go to a pub for a few reasons. The best selection of beer on the border is 1st Choice or Dan's so I was looking for somewhere that has brands and styles I haven't tried before.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (21/8/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Cheers all. Yes, bottle shop. I will have kids with me and not looking to go to a pub for a few reasons. The best selection of beer on the border is 1st Choice or Dan's so I was looking for somewhere that has brands and styles I haven't tried before.


Add another vote for Plonk...you won't be disappointed.
http://www.plonk.net.au/


----------



## nic0 (21/8/15)

If you have the kids in tow then the George Harcourt at Gold Creek is a good family friendly pub with a wide variety if beers on tap. The meals are pretty good as well. You will pass it on you way into Canberra.


----------



## LiquidGold (6/9/15)

Happened to be in Canberra this weekend and checked out bentspoke after reading this thread. Nice setup, great beer selection, only tried the hop potato chips which were quite good. I highly recommend checking it out.


----------



## LiquidGold (6/9/15)

Nice burgers just around the corner at the grease monkey also.


----------



## Rurik (6/9/15)

Debarcal on Lonsdale St for Pizza & Beer (pretty good selection). You have been told all the breweries. It is also worth heading into Smoque in the City or Woden for BBQ if that is your thing.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/9/15)

Can I just say i went to plonk and holy shit...
Miraculously found a park with my brother in law. Was walking in observing how my jeans weren't as expensive as anyone else's and suddenly "sir, would you like to sample some beers?" 
"You're reading my mind my man, why not?"
"Today's specialty is red ales, we have 5 from around the world..."
5 samples later I am astounded at the differences between them. On sample 4 a weathered looking old bloke with a Santa beard walks up. The servant says "afternoon Jim, up for a sample are we?" We polish off the last 2 and after the banter Jim says " it's a great bottle shop this, the best range of beers in Australia". 
"No need to sell it to me" I said, "that's why I'm here" and I proceeded in to punish my wallet. An incredibly good selection and the prices on the common stuff wasn't inflated. Strongly recommended.


----------



## butisitart (6/9/15)

Eagleburger said:


> North on the Federal, follow north onto Hume and dont stop for at least three hours.


my favourite place in canberra in the 80s were the queanbeyan train station so i could escape to sydney for the weekend. that were when i were young and single and canberra were built for methodist families. i wound up there for a few days last year, for the first time since, and thoroughly loved it. dunno if canberra's changed or i've gotten old.
well - obviously - canberra must have changed.


----------



## Dave70 (7/9/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Can I just say i went to plonk and holy shit...
> Miraculously found a park with my brother in law. Was walking in observing how my jeans weren't as expensive as anyone else's and suddenly "sir, would you like to sample some beers?"
> "You're reading my mind my man, why not?"
> "Today's specialty is red ales, we have 5 from around the world..."
> ...


In my own case I was able to wander the markets where I picked up a nice snifter from the op shop, then met my family outside plonk with some Turkish themed food and a Franziskaner .
Amazingly there were others sitting around us also enjoying a few drinks yet nobody got stabbed or violently assaulted and the police weren't summoned.
Maby theres merit to treating grown ups like grown ups.


----------

